# what have you named your piranha?



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

do you name your fish? I name some fish if they have a personality and I have them for a while, what have you named your fish? 
I have a 11" red devil named mickey blue eyes
my 2" black rhom is named Sandino 
and I have a taxas cichlid I named Tex, he just got a girlfriend today and I'm gonna wait and watch her before I name her. I had 5 RB's once named Sancho, Diablo, Chico, Pepe and Hector lol 
just wondered if I'm half crazy or if this is normal, I have a african tank with yuck mouth and cheech but the other 25 fish havent been named, I guess I only name fish that have enough personality to deserve having a name!?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

s. mac
s. comp
s. rhom

I'm not very creative


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I nicknamed my sanchezi "Dirty Sanchez"


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

I have three reds there names are archimedis for my 7" and flounder for my 8" and scar is my 10".


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My Spilo was named El Terre'ble Not sure how to spell it? 
Anyone watch family guy? thats were I got the idea for the name. 
My REb Bellies in the past never had names except for "you Bastard you ate all the others" was what I called my last 1 alive.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

my RBP's name is Master P....lol


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

my 4 reds...
1. nightmare
2. satan
3. hannibal
4. razor


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The only p's I named were the three first ones I got.. a few years back..(3 reds) .. Cheech, Chong and Bob (..for Bob Marley) !


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

My Sanchezi is named Caesar.


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

One of my reds has a red stripe from his belly to the top of his head. It is very uniqe. It lookes like a racing stripe so i named him Ricky Bobby!


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

I call mine "Lil Jaws".


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

I like the name hannibal good choice.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

my mom named my RB justin timberlake (no idea why) and my caribe was marylyn manson


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

yea i call all three of mine (spazz)


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

My 4 reds...
-Captain Spaulding
-Otis B. Driftwood
-Baby Firefly
-Tiny








Named after Devil's Rejects character's names


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

my first three reds were:
benjamin franklin 
tootsie
joe joe

benny ate the other two.

i named one of my 11 little reds "2pac", but i cant tell which one he is anymore since his chimple went away. one i named lucky, but then benny ate him too... so he was actually unlucky
and i just last week got a red named "snack attack"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

harley, chester, jaws, lester, xeno, lester
those were my first reds


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i generally stick to dumbass, usually in the contex of telling them to quit biting my plants and or fighting over territory.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Reds
Ravage
Frenzy
Havoc
Devastator

Caribe
Did not name

Piraya
Lefty

Gold Spilo
Bling Bling

Geryi
Did not name

Ven Rhom
Lou Lou


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I started off with 3 reds, big guy, medium guy, and little guy. Then I added another, new guy.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

mine are named 
dewayne
Carlos
steve-R.I.P
Lil Guy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Of all the piranhas I've ever had, I've only named one.

My S. altuvei is named Altuvei. 
My girlfriend calls him "Tuvers."


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

maknwar said:


> I started off with 3 reds, big guy, medium guy, and little guy. Then I added another, new guy.


thats awesome.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I NAMED MY MAC;;;;;;;;

FLUFFY


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

mine are named
UNO due to only having one eye 
FLASH pic included of him 3-4 months ago
the other three are unnamed as i got them at the same size and im waiting for telltale marks to tell them apart


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

im waiting for the marks to be able to tell them apart.


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

3 Reds, largest named Captain, 2nd Crunch, and 3rd Tennille.


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

mine is SHARKY, i named him after the dog in eek the cat, LOL the shark dog,.. still havent got any names for the other 4,.. hehe


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

the largest of my reds is missing one eye, i called him Capt. Ron(like the movie).
the smallest is a super red and i called him jay(jay leno) he has a large chin.


----------



## viper2g (Nov 8, 2007)

I collectively named my five reds Legion.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

my girlfriend named mine ROMBY after I tried explaining it to her, why he looked different then my reds.


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

my red's name is Dante
after Dante Alighleri that wrote "The Devine Comedy" and also after Dante from the movie Grandma's boy..which is a rediculously hilarious movie if you havent seen it


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Rhom: Slayer

2 RBPs: Mickey and Mallory

Sanchezi: Cheech

I dont usually call them by name, they probably hear "you jacka$$" more than anything, when I net out uneaten food.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Never named a fish. Just call lem my P's. Had a girl over the other night and she asked me what the names were. I said they dont have names and she looked at me like I had 2 heads. Never felt the need to name em. Not like theyre going to come swimming up to the glass if you yell out the name lol. Show em a piece of shrimp thats a different story.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i have 4 reds, i call them 4 brothers


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

My reds are named:
(From smallest to largest.)

3"-Brutus II.(After Brutus, my old 10" red.)
3.5"-Oedipus.
4"-Judas.
4.5"-Xerxes.
6"-Atilla.
And 6"-Caligula. (He's my favorite. He changes colors daily and nibbles my fingers when I clean the tank. He's also awkwardly mishapen.)

My Pacus are Collosus and Goliath.

The Raphael is The Raphael.

The Pleco is Gargamel or The Pleco.

And the big caribe I got from bigredjeep usually gets called "will he eat the cat?" or "dude, he's going to eat the cat." or "Why does he stare at everyone like he wants to kill them?"

I had a little red named One-Eye. We called him Willy. He killed 6 other little reds and then Caligula ate him.

R.I.P. Barry the Barracuda, Sausage the Electric Cat, Lou the Red Devil, Midas the Midas, Wolfgang the Wolffish, Uncle Jimmy the convict(haha. I named him after my imprisoned Uncle Jimmy.), Garey the Alligator Gar, and Pygocentrus Goldfish the three inch comet that lived with my reds for 3 months.


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

My first red that I had for 12 years was called Razor.

Now I currently have a 11" Tern that I've named Terry and a 6" Orange Piraya that I've named Dexter.


----------



## CrazyK (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine are called

Ineay, Meany, Miney and Mo


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

His unofficial name is johnson (dick) because he ate 4 other piranhas when he was a little younger


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

My Rhom is named "Metal Gear Rex"

My 4 year old daughter has always called him Rex but ever since she saw the Chemical Brothers video, she's been calling him "Fat Lip".


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

lol i named my (Xingu rhom) ''Sniper'' because he eats and kills anythin even little exadons and tetras the fastest still dies lol


----------



## marmot (Oct 26, 2007)

I named my Cariba "Hans." he ate his tankmate, a nattereri named "Klaus."


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

My 2 reds are named Stacy and Gina.
And the little betta fish is called Steve.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I named my One Cariba Cuddles. It just seemed like the right thing to do at the time.....


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

snake

View attachment 159491


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

3 redbellies- righty, big papi, and scarface


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

xos said:


> snake
> 
> View attachment 159491


HA thats so awesome. Good one lol.


----------

